

Ask HN: New York machine learning/functional programmer. What's out there? - lambda8

I'm looking for contacts at the following companies:<p>Tumblr<p>SecondMarket<p>Tapad<p>... and any other New York companies involved in functional programming and machine learning.<p>I prefer to use personal contacts over job websites, because I find that to be more effective toward getting the first interview. However, I don't know anyone at these companies.
======
vermasque
Some leads perhaps: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3226714>

------
apaprocki
Shoot me an e-mail (in my profile) with your resume. I know a few people that
will take a look. It never hurts to look :)

